# Fair value on this Coppertone '67 De Luxe Racer?



## bikepaulie (Oct 26, 2017)

Am thinking I may need to move some bikes out so boxed bikes may be built. This April 1967 Schwinn Deluxe Racer 3-speed would be the first for sale.
Minus, the seat bag, what's a fair price to ask? Includes original pedals, seat, working light kit, rear reflector/bezel, and replaced tread. 
$200? $250? $300 for the right customer?
Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 26, 2017)

Value depends on your location and it's market. Looks like it's missing the "S" saddle which is a lot of this bikes allure in my opinion, and a chunk of its value. I got $360 for this one last spring, the bike was very minty and completely overhauled.


----------



## bikepaulie (Oct 26, 2017)

Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2017)

While its been a few years since I sold some of these I was lucky to get $100 for them--all original and complete. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikepaulie (Oct 26, 2017)

There's a nice 1967 coppertone Deluxe Racer on ebay right now with the original seat, clean chain guard, smooth chrome fenders, but no rear rack, and a bid at $350. So, I may be in the ballpark. Heck, I'd be fool enough to keep this if I can find a matching 1967 coppertone step-through frame Racer.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 26, 2017)

My market is pretty good given the hipsters and local colleges. Most people have freqman1s experience with these style of bikes and have a hard time getting any money for them. $200 or more seems to be pretty usual for most markets. In my opinion my bike was an exception due to its condition and location, although I was in no hurry to sell and got frequent offers, but I held out for someone who appreciated it as much as I did.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 10, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> My market is pretty good given the hipsters and local colleges. Most people have freqman1s experience with these style of bikes and have a hard time getting any money for them. $200 or more seems to be pretty usual for most markets. In my opinion my bike was an exception due to its condition and location, although I was in no hurry to sell and got frequent offers, but I held out for someone who appreciated it as much as I did.



I'm guessing the condition was more important than the location. Bikes that nice aren't real common in any location.


----------

